# Egg Art Classes



## auntieemu (Jun 11, 2005)

Thought someone might be interested. Visit the teacher's site, beautiful work. Classes like this usually cost a lot more.

Montana Emu Association to Sponsor Egg Art Classes
Prizewinning artist Tina Boes to teach egg carving

San Angelo, TX - The Montana Emu Association (MTEA) announced today that it would be sponsoring emu egg-carving classes as a part of the Accredited Emu Producer (AEP) Classes being held in conjunction with the American Emu Association National Convention, held this July 6-8 at the Holiday Inn Parkside in Missoula, MT. This will be the third year that egg carving has been offered as a class. 

Emu eggs have three main layers of color. The dark green outer covering varies from hunter green to almost black. The middle color is a teal green, the inside a bright white. The teal is actually as many as 7 subtle layers of color, each about the thickness of a sheet of paper. Egg carvers utilize these different layers of color to add texture and depth to their artwork. The natural colors of the shell make even a simple design dramatic. 

âYou do not have to be a member of AEA to take a class,â said Clover Quinn, MTEA president. âWe hope that area egg artists will take the opportunity to sign up also.â Prizewinning artist Tina Boes of Muskegon, Michigan is teaching the classes this year. Mrs. Boes has been featured in numerous magazines, including The Eggshell Sculptor; Shell âN Tell; Emuâs Zine; and Egg Artists of Puget Sound. The 4-hour classes are scheduled for 8:00 AM to noon and 1:00 PM to 5:00 PM on July 5, 6 and 7. Pre-registration is required. The classes are reasonably priced at $50.00. âWe hope that by scheduling the convention and classes during 4th of July week, it will give people an extra vacation day for traveling,â said Quinn. âWe are also offering a day of egg carving one day prior to the start of the convention for the benefit of our members so they donât miss speakers.â

Students will bring their own Dremel tool with flex shaft attachment and two towels to the class. âUsing a flex shaft is much easier on the hand than trying to carve with just the Dremel tool,â said Boes. Burrs and masks will be supplied. Learning on a Dremel first before investing in a high-speed drill is sensible. âHigh speed drills are faster than Dremel,â says Boes, âbut the burrs used are the same and what you learn in the class can be applied to working with the high-speed drills.â 

For more information on Tina Boes and her art, visit her website at http://www.carvedeggshells.com. For more information on the emu egg carving classes, contact the Montana Emu Association class liaison, Myra Glick, at 360-491-2349 or by emailing [email protected].


----------



## auntieemu (Jun 11, 2005)

http://www.emuszine.com/Egg Artists/thirtyacresandadrill.htm has more info on the teacher. She does beautiful work, doesn't she?


----------

